# Immune system boost for horses - Echinacea?...



## riderroo (13 January 2009)

Hi - have any of you had any experience of feeding Echinacea to your horses? If so did it work and can you recommend any specific manufacturers?
thanks


----------



## lozziehumphreys (13 January 2009)

Hi,

I've recently read in a journal that Echinacea is only beneficial when the horse's immune system is working well. If the horse is low in any way, Echinacea can actually suppress the immune system further. Not at all what I expected!


----------



## Happytohack (13 January 2009)

Feedmark sell it and can advise on the quantity to feed.  From memory, they recommend a giving it for a month only.  Then if the horse needs more, leave it for a month and then feed for another month and so on.  Their website is  here and there is an "ask the nutritionist" option which might help you


----------



## Bossanova (13 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi,

I've recently read in a journal that Echinacea is only beneficial when the horse's immune system is working well. If the horse is low in any way, Echinacea can actually suppress the immune system further. Not at all what I expected! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd be interested in the reading this paper- where did you see it?
All I can find which specifically relates to horses is this-
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12108...Pubmed_RVDocSum


----------



## kellyeaton (13 January 2009)

immu plus from global herbs is good! i always thought echineace was a very good pick me up!


----------



## CBAnglo (13 January 2009)

I used Herbal Power from Hilton Herbs.  I think it was £10 for a months' supply - it has everything in it so didnt need to feed anything else.

Visorbin is good if you want a boost as well.


----------



## alison247 (13 January 2009)

Oh dear I used it for four months after my pony had his cancer op!
I never knew it should only be used when the immune system was healthy. Tho I did tell my vet I was using it along with aloe vera juice and D tox.
She said just try anything!!!
He was well for four months until he developed lymthatic obstruction odeama so maybe it did help him?


----------



## JamesL (13 January 2009)

www.mushroommatrix.com

Ok yes mushrooms but open your mind and watch the videos, you will feed herbs and synthetic powders, and some will even feed another animal(glucosamine).


----------

